# Stanley reginald efficency



## PatC (4 Aug 2011)

Was thinking of fitting one of these Stanley reginald stoves. Has anybody got one fitted and up and running. I am looking to run 300l tank and 11 rads. I am wondering if it will be heavy on fuel to achive this. How do they compare with the Stanley Erin. Are they a good improvement as they are relatively new stove from Stanley.


----------

